# Do you notice permanent personality change after each heat?



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dog just finished her 2nd heat (14 months old today). 

First heat - lower in energy, more affectionate, calmer. It's not a little bit nor extremely so but enough to be noticeable. She stayed that way. Very happy.

2nd heat - her energy level dropped further, even calmer wub, and much much more sensitive to corrections (quite a surprise for me, maybe she's just more trained now and timing is a coincidence?). She's still that way after her heat and looks like it'll be a permanent change as well. 

She can still hike up a storm so it seems like the lower energy is just that she can settle in the house better - getting lazier inside the house. 

I don't know if these are just coincidences due to dog's growth, experience and training, or the heat helped. In either case, I'm a happy camper! 

Do you guys experience some permanent changes as well after each heat when the dog is growing up (ie. under 2 years old)?


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I had the same experience with Juno. Each heat she had seemed to mellow her out a bit. (Mind you, the week BEFORE she came into heat she was a bit of a little cow, though. Barking constantly and generally scatty. :smirk 

The cuddliness she displayed during the heat kinda faded a bit over time. But once her heats finished, she was a fair bit mellower in the house. In the end, we chose to get her spayed after her second heat. She was near 15 months. 
She still seems to get little hormonal ups and downs, but they are not near as extreme as when she was near her heats. And her feeding habits are a lot more consistent now that she's spayed too. She actually sits and eats her food, whereas depending on where she was in her cycle before spaying, she would either gorge herself or starve herself for days on end.


----------

